# What Song(s) Are You Learning? What Are Your Top Tunes?



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

What song or songs are you working on? What are your top couple of songs to play that go over the best?

I was learning Wind Cries Mary (Hendrix). I think my open G slide version of Hypnotizing Boogie (Wilcox) gets the crowd going. Back In Black is also popular.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Soulshine by government mule, Tennessee Blues by Steve Earle, Trouble by Calvin Russell and Turnstyled Junkpiled by Van Zandt; those are about the most up beat that I got..lol

I need to learn some zipity doo da songs because the corona virus crew at the toronto sports bar last night weren’t gettin it. I like Hamilton better.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Saint James Infirmary, I start off slow like a second line going to the graveyard then really get jumping coming home. Another one that gets the crowd into it is an original 12 bar blues called Walking in the Rain. I don’t have any old time country tunes. I’ve been trying a few but so far nothing that I can get into. I like Hank Williams “Kawliga” but wonder how it would go over with First Nations in the audience. Looking for something uptempo.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm working on Shooting Star by Bad Company.

I think my best tunes are Wheat Kings, Bobcaygeon, Love The One You're With and What I Got.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Sunny Afternoon (The Kinks), not that there's anything challenging about it, but it'll make a great campfire song.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm working on some Peter Green tunes...Oh Well, Green Manalishi, Albatross. I've just gone through a Pink Floyd kick, learned Time (with solo), Brain Damage/Eclipse, Comfortably Numb (solo needs work !), acoustically Thick as a Brick and Mother Goose.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Instrumentally, I'm just finishing off an arrangement of Sting's "Fields of Gold" by Pete Huttlinger.

I'm also trying to build up my summer set list with a few simple 2-,3-, and 4-chorders that I can adapt to my folky singing style: "Still Haven't Found What I'm Looking For", "Hurt", "Hold Me Like a Fire", and "Put a Little Love in Your Heart".


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Mooh said:


> Sunny Afternoon (The Kinks), not that there's anything challenging about it, but it'll make a great campfire song.


Days and Picture Book are two of my favs. Great tunes.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Picked up a living room guitar to try and teach myself to sing and play a little. Been working on some older country and folk
Tonight The Bottle Let Me Down - Merle Haggard. 
Oh, Lonesome Me - Don Gibson
Act Naturally - Buck Owens
One More Cup Of Coffee & Lay Lady Lay - Bob Dylan
Early Morning Rain - Gordon Lightfoot - this one's good for using a capo and learning some simple new chords
Powderfinger - Neil Young
We're Going To Be Friends - White Stripes

I might go do some open mics, turns out I can sing this kinda thing not bad.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

For JazzAgeJazz, my trio. Until recently I've sung everything, but these are for Rob, the guitar player, to sing.

Big Bad Bill is Sweet William Now Emmett Miller 1924
Coquette Guy Lombardo 1928
Singin' The Blues Till My Daddy Comes Home Midge Williams 1928
Who Walks In When I Walk Out Elsie Carlisle 1933

Plus, as always, polishing up some church songs for organ -- mass tonight at 5. Assuming they don't cancel services. That's the Catholic church. I also sing in the United Church choir (excellent director, I attend to learn) but they've shut down services. And I was supposed to play as a supply organist at the Presbyterian church next Sunday, but I imagine that will be off, too.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

LanceT said:


> Days and Picture Book are two of my favs. Great tunes.


I thought about learning "Days" many years ago. Great song and carried some personal meaning for me at the time.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Gonna take a swing at some Steve Earle too, Even When I'm Blue or Devil's Right Hand.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

I’ve been working on the guitar solo in the song Bubble by Lagwagon. It something that is obtainable for me but enough of a challenge to nail it at recorded tempo.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

tdotrob said:


> I’ve been working on the guitar solo in the song Bubble by Lagwagon. It something that is obtainable for me but enough of a challenge to nail it at recorded tempo.


This?


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I'm working on Limelight this week, kind of on a Rush kick the last month or so.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

player99 said:


> This?


Yep that’s the one


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I should be learning some BTO. My bassplayer suggests my voice would work well with some of their material (which is perhaps a back-handed way of saying it ain't working on the stuff I'm doing now?).

Problem is, I don't really fancy the band. I detest Takin' Care Of Business - it is one of my 3 veto songs. Maybe Blue Collar, but it's a bit slow and draggy. So maybe Let It Ride (I like the solo in that one), Hey You or You Ain't Seen Nothing Yet. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

High/Deaf said:


> I should be learning some BTO. My bassplayer suggests my voice would work well with some of their material (which is perhaps a back-handed way of saying it ain't working on the stuff I'm doing now?).
> 
> Problem is, I don't really fancy the band. I detest Takin' Care Of Business - it is one of my 3 veto songs. Maybe Blue Collar, but it's a bit slow and draggy. So maybe Let It Ride (I like the solo in that one), Hey You or You Ain't Seen Nothing Yet. Decisions, decisions.


Go sideways and try some Guess Who.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Black Keys' version of Have Love Will Travel is my current project.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> Maybe Blue Collar, but it's a bit slow and draggy.


This one's probably more fun.  (@greco might like the Lenny Breau reference too)


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Love that song, but looking for something a bit more up-tempo. Bar/party type tune.



player99 said:


> Go sideways and try some Guess Who.


I love Guess Who and we play a few of theirs, but it's about the singer. I'm more likely to be in the range and timbre of Randy or Fred than Mr. Cummings - his being one of the most amazing, unique voices out there.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Or sideways and backward:


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I’m picking up a bunch this past week. Im still a miserable singer AND player, DNGAF it’s just for fun. 
Let It Be
For Lovin Me GLightfoot
Tears of Rage
Blue Eyes Cryin In The Rain
I Fought The Law
Lake of Fire

and a particular fave of my daughter and I both:


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

re-learning a couple;

Awful Pretty Pretty Awful by Jim Camilongo (I am no country player nor a sweep picker....I am literally pretty awful....demo in progress)
Promise by Pete Thorn

Also learning
Lights by Journey (thx to @dale for the solo). Pretty much done but need to build up speed on the riff after the double stop lick
Indianola by Robben Ford
The Scatterbrain riff by Jefff Beck - it's a scalish type exercise but the speed of it is a killer.


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fuser-704234903%2Fawful-pretty-pretty-awful-work-in-progress


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Working on some Zep Blues...the Lemon Song on electric and on acoustic, Bron-yr-aur...which translates from Gaelic into "golden hill" so I've been told.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Alex said:


> re-learning a couple;
> 
> Awful Pretty Pretty Awful by Jim Camilongo (I am no country player nor a sweep picker....I am literally pretty awful....demo in progress)
> Promise by Pete Thorn
> ...


Lights, great tune. Lotta fun, and the solo is sweet especially the rundown towards the end. Maybe give Wheel in the Sky a go for a Journey twofer. @dale covers that as well I believe.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Going to learn this one. It seems appropriate given all the people that aren't following the guidelines for social distancing. They go shopping together. They walk in groups. They have no concept of doing something for the good of all. Plus it's an easy song


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Let's see (Working titles)
-Bass riff idea
-Mandolin riff idea
-Ps 6 idea
-Blues riff 1

As well as cover ideas for some songs to play them quite differently than the originals.


----------

